# Do you carry ID with you when riding?



## khat (Sep 22, 2009)

I take my drivers license, heath insurance card and some dollars with me when I ride. I wish I could leave all that behind. But wondering what would happen if you crashed and were unconscious. 

What do you folks take on rides.?


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

I carry the same minus the health card (which is a good idea though). You could do a road id which stores all your info in a data base... responders call a 1800 and get your info if needed.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Same as you. Driver license copy, insurance card & $$ for sure. I have a tiny nylon case it fits in. Also has a spare house key in case wife locked me out of house.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I use the Road ID (Wrist ID Sport):
http://www.roadid.com/common/id.aspx?hash=wrist

I asked opinions of EMT's before ordering and they suggested these over others (including the types that store info online) because they're easily seen and the info is readily available.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

Carry a few phone numbers. I went ass over tip on the bike a few weeks ago, and in the tumble lost my phone. 

Having a contact list on the phone has crippled my ability to recall phone numbers.

Now I have a 3x5 card with a couple numbers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

I usually have my drivers license, more so I can use my debit card to stop for drinks and snacks than anything else.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes - outdated/expired DL in seat bag and Road ID dog tags around the neck.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

always my health card.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

I use to carry my ID, Insurance card and such but went out and got a Road ID. Like that a lot better.


----------



## khat (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the good information. I like the idea of "Road ID". I think I going to order one. But in the mean time I will leave my expired driver license in the bike bag. 

Thanks Again!


----------



## dontheclysdale (Aug 28, 2009)

Road ID (ankle) for me. I also carry some quarters, five 1-dollar bills, and a 5-dollar bill in my seat bag. I figure if I need more than $10 I'll just use my cell phone and call someone.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

ID/debitcard/insurance card/apartment key and door fob in the seat bag. I have a Road ID on order also.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*+1 on road ID*

I have two. One with the information for contacts when I'm at my house in Georgia and one for my house in Miami. All the information I need is on that and I leave it on my helmet so it's the first thing that goes on.


----------



## uberalles (Aug 13, 2009)

id, debt card, ins card, and a twenty


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*what I carry*

ID, Heath Ins card, credit card, any cash in my wallet. The thing I use the most is the credit card, but if I was hurt, the most important thing would probably be the ID and Heath Ins card. (the amount of cash I carry would not even begin to cover any medical emergency)


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Wallet*



khat said:


> I take my drivers license, heath insurance card and some dollars with me when I ride. I wish I could leave all that behind. But wondering what would happen if you crashed and were unconscious.
> 
> What do you folks take on rides.?


I've been riding with my wallet and house keys for decades. I can't imagine why I would NOT take my wallet, as it has everything I might need. I'm wondering why something as small as a wallet would be an issue? Or are you one of those George Castanaza guys whose wallet is so thick you can't sit on it without it giving you back pains?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I carry DL, Credit Card, Insurance Card, some cash, and cell phone. PUt it in a ziploc bag and tuck it away in my seat bag. Fits perfectly.

I'm going to get a RoadID to go with what I carry.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

What a great idea the Road ID is, thanks PJ!! I usually have the cell phone and 5 dollars. I think I will order this, just have to think on regular or Interactive.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

A few $$s and cell phone in my seat bag. RoadID (in bright red) on my left ankle - My name, home phone, wife's work/cell & Primary Care Physician's name & number.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

electech said:


> What a great idea the Road ID is, thanks PJ!! I usually have the cell phone and 5 dollars. I think I will order this, just have to think on regular or Interactive.


Here's the way I look at it. If you wear a Road ID (or similar) you're most likely doing so in the event of an emergency. That being the case, you want a call to 911 made first, then other emergency contacts next. Opting for the original Road ID has the pertinent info (contacts) readily available, whereas the interactive one needs a call to an 800 number and entering a pin# (or accessing a website) - extra steps and extra time that EMT's/ dr's are most likely not going to take. Besides, if you've planned ahead the contacts listed can provide medical info (health insurance, GP's name, etc.).

As I mentioned initially, I sought out opinions from EMT's and they stressed easily seen and info that's readily available.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kerry Irons said:


> I've been riding with my wallet and house keys for decades. * I can't imagine why I would NOT take my wallet, as it has everything I might need*. I'm wondering why something as small as a wallet would be an issue? Or *are you one of those George Castanaza guys whose wallet is so thick you can't sit on it without it giving you back pains? *


Ah, one of the last of the great sitcoms.. :thumbsup: 

Taking your wallet because it has everything _you _need is a fine idea, but another purpose of bringing along pertinent info is (God forbid) if you were involved in an accident and couldn't communicate. Sure, your wallet still serves a purpose, but that's if it's seen and still available (as in, it didn't land in a ditch somewhere).

The Road ID isn't for you, it's for others to see and use whatever info you've deemed necessary (normally contacts). Easily seen, light and small, so even George Castanza would be ok with it.


----------



## moostapha (Oct 1, 2009)

Driver's License.
ATM/Debit Card.
Cash. 
ICE card (medical allergies, etc.; emergency contact info)

I'm going to have a RoadID made when I get around to it. 

I was in a car wreck a couple years ago and while I was (barely) conscious, it was stressful as hell making sure that the EMT understood the allergies I was telling her and making sure I remembered them all. 

It sucks if you can't take opiates: recovering from car accidents with advil is not fun.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*an opinion I recieved from an EMT*



PJ352 said:


> Here's the way I look at it. If you wear a Road ID (or similar) you're most likely doing so in the event of an emergency. That being the case, you want a call to 911 made first, then other emergency contacts next. Opting for the original Road ID has the pertinent info (contacts) readily available, whereas the interactive one needs a call to an 800 number and entering a pin# (or accessing a website) - extra steps and extra time that EMT's/ dr's are most likely not going to take. Besides, if you've planned ahead the contacts listed can provide medical info (health insurance, GP's name, etc.).
> 
> As I mentioned initially, I sought out opinions from EMT's and they stressed easily seen and info that's readily available.


Actually, I showed my Road ID to an EMT living in my building. He said it's a _great_ idea. EMTs are _*very*_ reluctant to go looking in wallets (and seat pack, and the like), they're worried about being accused of stealing something in the event something comes up missing, so they'll usually let police "deal with it". A Road ID is right there & clearly visible. 

There's pros-&-cons to using either the original or the interactive (w/ the interactive ID, it's a 2min phone call or using a CrackBerry to gain critical information, perhaps an "extra step", but an EMT would be more likely to do that than dig through a wallet), but IMO making it easier for an EMT to identify you and contact others in your behalf w/o them having to worry about liability always get two-thumbs up.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I always have my wallet with me, and I have a Road ID on my wrist as well. Like Kermit, I leave my Road ID, glasses, headsweats, and gloves in my helmet so I don't forget anything. I have a mental checklist I go through to make sure I take what I need. I started doing that early in March of this year when I drove 30 mi. to the start of a ride, only to discover I only had 1 shoe. I was NOT amused!


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*space dude....*

My wallet's not as big as Georges but it's still bigger than the few items I need and I only have so much room on my bike. Yes I have three pockets in the back of my jersey and they all have special purposes. It's no big deal to take what I need and put it in a plastic sleeve and slip it in my under seat pack. I doubt if my wallet would fit there. All that said, when I ride in the winter, I wear a jacket that has pockets and I usually just slip my wallet in one of them so it's really a space issue, as I suspect it is for most.


Kerry Irons said:


> I've been riding with my wallet and house keys for decades. I can't imagine why I would NOT take my wallet, as it has everything I might need. I'm wondering why something as small as a wallet would be an issue? Or are you one of those George Castanaza guys whose wallet is so thick you can't sit on it without it giving you back pains?


----------



## djetelina (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, seems lots of folks go all out carrying everything but their passport & birth certificate! For myself, I simply carry a twenty and have my name/personal info stenciled on helmet. And of course my bike is tagged. Keep my important docs at the house, where I know where they are safe; they can be brought wherever IF needed.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

djetelina said:


> Wow, seems lots of folks go all out carrying everything but their passport & birth certificate! For myself, I simply carry a twenty and have my name/personal info stenciled on helmet. And of course my bike is tagged. Keep my important docs at the house, where I know where they are safe; they can be brought wherever IF needed.


If you're confident yours is the best method, I suggest asking an EMT their opinion of stenciling info on a helmet and tagging a bike. When my SO was hit by a car, just before the EMT's cut her clothing to expose/ treat the wounds, they tossed her helmet and glasses to the side of the road, never giving them a second look. The bike got NO attention at all.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

At least in California, most law enforcement officers will accept a photocopy of a license. I take the real thing with me, just cuz it's in my wallet insert which fits flatly inside my jersey pocket.

On my commute to work, I take my entire wallet, but usually put it in a ziploc to keep the leather from getting soaked with sweat. On long weekend rides, an entire wallet competes for pocket space once I start stuffing gloves and arm/leg warmers in there. So, yes, it's a George Castanza thing!


----------



## glaucman (Feb 8, 2004)

*Road ID*

Road ID dog tags


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Id*

For years now I have worn a Road ID (necklace) with contact numbers for my wife, sister and dad. My wife is usually either riding with me or riding with her friends so having her as my only contact in an emergency does not do much good since we don't answer cell phones when we ride. Always be sure to include multiple numbers of people who might actaully answer a phone at the times you typically ride.

In my jersey pocket I also carry a copy of my drivers license and a copy of my insurance card laminated together and then folded in half which makes a nice place to tuck a few dollars for snacks. The copy of the DL is typically enough to satisfy an officer of your identity and the copy of your insurance card has all the numbers the hospital needs to get paid. Don't rely entirely on stuff in your jersey pocket for ID as it could come out during a crash or be under your body and inaccessible if they are putting you on a board.

Having ICE numbers in your cell phone is good but there is a good chance it may be damaged if you have a serious crash.

Information in your bike bag is useless as you and your bike typically go in different directions and no one will be looking inside your seat bag.

Inside the helmet ID is actually pretty useless. Correct emergency treatment should leave your helmet on your head for removal by the doctor. However if the rider, other riders or EMTs remove the helmet it may not make it to the hospital with you although it should be sent to assist in evaluating any head injuries.

You may ride with the same group of people all the time but I would imagine you would not know who to contact or how in an emergency. You may ride with Giant Jim, Trek Dave, California Fred and a number of other folks but even if you knew their last name you could not spell it and who carries a phone book? 

Be sure to *wear* ID with appropriate contact numbers.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got a dog tag on a chain (boomerang.com, as I recall) that gives name, address, wife's name and phone numbers, blood type, NKDA, and my health-insurance number.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I carry an ID Card, duplicate Insurance Card, cash and a couple of small tools in a square waterproof nylon bag with a clear exterior pocket for the ID. Fits neatly in the middle pocket of my jerseys and all my riding buddies know I have it. Must have worked as I was in a pretty bad crash on one of our Sat. morning training rides in 2007 where I was left unconscious. They found everything they needed to call my wife, etc........didn't hurt that two local ER docs are regulars on our rides either.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

cdhbrad said:


> ...didn't hurt that two local ER docs are regulars on our rides either.


Doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> For years now I have worn a Road ID (necklace) with contact numbers for my wife, sister and dad. My wife is usually either riding with me or riding with her friends so having her as my only contact in an emergency does not do much good since we don't answer cell phones when we ride. Always be sure to include multiple numbers of people who might actaully answer a phone at the times you typically ride.
> 
> In my jersey pocket I also carry a copy of my drivers license and a copy of my insurance card laminated together and then folded in half which makes a nice place to tuck a few dollars for snacks. The copy of the DL is typically enough to satisfy an officer of your identity and the copy of your insurance card has all the numbers the hospital needs to get paid. Don't rely entirely on stuff in your jersey pocket for ID as it could come out during a crash or be under your body and inaccessible if they are putting you on a board.
> 
> ...



Yeah, in addition to my Road ID, I keep an expired DL in my "flat pack" (one of those wallet thingies used to keep essentials for repairing flats); and I have the the ICE numbers flagged in my mobile phone.

All the points you mentioned are great advice, BTW, and I don't think people realize/stop to think of some of the points you made.:thumbsup:


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Agreed, we have our own medical team on the rides. We've sometimes joked about getting them Jerseys with a big red cross on the back.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Good points. I suspect the helmet removal (or not) is somewhat discretionary on the part of EMT's. In my SO's case, she was conscious/ coherent, so that may have been a factor. Also, IME these situations are somewhat chaotic, so what _should be _and what _is_ are oftentimes different.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I ride alone a lot, so all those Road ID commercials during the '09 Tour de France really worked on my wife. She "strongly encouraged" me to get a Road ID bracelet. I wear that and carry an ATM/debit card.


----------



## Frankinnj (Feb 8, 2009)

I use the road id dog tags also. Just gives me piece of mind "in case".


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Basic Road ID with phone #'s on it around the wrist... DL, Debit Card and Ins Card clipped together and in my jersey pocket.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I carry my ID and some cash. I want to get a Road ID sometime in the near future and I should be taking other stuff with me now that I think of it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I just take an outdated health insurance card. No drivers license. I don't want the infraction to show up on my driving record if I get stopped.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

il sogno said:


> I just take an outdated health insurance card. No drivers license. I don't want the infraction to show up on my driving record if I get stopped.



My neighbor who works for the Union County Sherifs Department in New Jersey told me it's now a State law to carry ID since Sept 11 2001. 
Anybody over the age of 16 must carry some sort of ID that has name and address on it, picture optional. Not able to I dentify your self can and will lead you to be detained until such identity can be varified plu a $185.00 fine to boot...


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

I COPIED my DL and health insurance, then laminated it, and put it in my bag. I also have $10 or so, plus I add my cell phone.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I carry a $20 bill, credit card, cell phone and ID. I am going to have an ID with health info on it made or get RoadID.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

$20 bucks in 10 and two 5's. Road ID dogtag with rubber skin (so it does not contribute to hurting me in the event of a fall). I actually put on my tag "I'm Insured" for the hospitals peace of mind


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I think not having ID is foolish.
I always carry a cell phone, insurance card, debit card and drivers license in a zip lock in my jersey.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Road ID wristband, expired drivers lic and $40 in seat bag. Some times my phone, just depends on the route I am riding.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

OK I ordered the RoadID braclet based on suggestions that my bike bag might fly elsewhere or the EMT's won't look there.

I have a $2.00 off coupon, #ARR8145


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know why I didn't do this earlier but I work on a daily basis with first responders, especially the medical folks. I should just ask them about this and see what they think, I know a couple of them have responded to an injured cyclist recently.


----------



## uzisuicide (Sep 10, 2009)

Having some cash while we're out riding a bike is a must.
If the 'polizzia' pull you over (yeap you ride a bike) and find
you vacant, then they bring you in the office for a day or so.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I wear a Road ID, wrist, and keep a 20 in my saddle pack (unless I steal it from myself and forget to replace it) and my cell phone (usually shut off)


----------



## q_and_a (Aug 3, 2009)

I believe I have been negligent in this area, so I will definitely be getting a road ID. As a noob, I was only carrying my cell phone and a 20.

I think I'll wait til spring to get it unless others feel I need it while on the trainer over the winter.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

q_and_a said:


> I believe I have been negligent in this area, so I will definitely be getting a road ID. As a noob, I was only carrying my cell phone and a 20.
> 
> I think I'll wait til spring to get it unless others feel I need it while on the trainer over the winter.


Well, think of it this way. If you can afford to stash a $20 away in the event you might need it on a road ride, why not make the purchase now. The original Road ID costs $20. Also, if you're lucky enough to get out a couple of days in the winter you'll have it, _and _be ready for spring.

But consider wearing it riding the trainer as well. People have been known to doze off on those things.


----------



## q_and_a (Aug 3, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Well, think of it this way. If you can afford to stash a $20 away in the event you might need it on a road ride, why not make the purchase now. The original Road ID costs $20. Also, if you're lucky enough to get out a couple of days in the winter you'll have it, _and _be ready for spring.
> 
> But consider wearing it riding the trainer as well. People have been known to doze off on those things.


I was just kidding. I already ordered it.

As for wearing it on the trainer, my wife would never call the numbers on it anyway. She'd just let me lie there and figure it out myself.

Also, I'm not really sure the 20 is still there. My wife or son may have boosted that too. Better check. I use the cash on the trainer to bribe the boy to get me fluids if I forget.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Good One. I figure I can get nerfed in the beehind badly and send me to a place I don't want ot go. I took a piece of a ceral carton and wrote on it..... My Name, My Address, My Wife's Cell and a couple of kids numbers tossed in too. It is sealed in a Zip-Lock
baggie. Oh Yes, forgot, I used a Black "Sharpie" pen to do all the writting.


----------



## lnchrdawg (Nov 22, 2005)

I carry my military ID and my dog tags every time i ride. It does make it easier that all the EMT around here know where to send you when you have those. Plus my emergency contact numbers are kept on file through my unit and the hospital.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Inchrdawg,
Did you know the reason you have two dog tags? One is to remain around your neck and the other is to kick between the gap of your two front teeth so they can ID you later just in case the one around your neck falls off.
An old soldier.


----------



## lnchrdawg (Nov 22, 2005)

*have heard that alot*

kinda an old soldier myself here. Been in 16 years looking at 6 more since i got picked up for Warrant


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm a little older than that, I've been out for 16 years. Was stationed in Belgium and watched the Bike Clubs riding around Mons and now wished I would have been riding with them. I did see the TDF come through once, only now I uderstand the excitement.


----------

